# New to forum' how do I not freek ferrel kitten once trapped



## sewsweet (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi I want to help a 5 month old ferrel adjust to human touch! Am I crasy? Next week we are going to catch and take two ferrel cats to the vet to get fixed. They said I need to watch her when I bring her home. Then what!!!!!!!
I need any help you can give me.
Thanks 
Sewsweet


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

That depends. See, most people say you can never tame a feral kitten after 12 weeks...but mine were 4 months(16 weeks) when I tamed them. So it is possible  

You need to keep her in a cage, such as a dog crat while taming. Give her everything she needs(food, litter, etc.) and make sure you give her canned food. Canned food will help with her stress(don't ask me why, but I've heard that :roll: ).

If you do a search on Google "how to tame a feral kitten," you will come up with many great articles.

Good Luck!!!
Abhay


----------



## sewsweet (Feb 17, 2005)

*ferrel kitten*

Hi Abhay Thanks for your help, I will go and try to learn as much as I can.
Sewsweet


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

> most people say you can never tame a feral kitten after 12 weeks...but mine were 4 months


I go with never say never :wink: ..we took in two 7 mos old feral kittens, they are 10 mos now and have bonded with us like any other, they love to sleep on our laps, sit on shoulders..just like any housecat
Best of luck


----------



## sewsweet (Feb 17, 2005)

*new to forum how not to freak feral kitten*

Hi Rosalie
How did you get your kittens to like being a lap kitten? Did you feed them treats while in your lap? Maybe I should'nt pet my kitten so much. The kitten I'm referring to is my pet one year old ,not the feral I talked about above. My pet was shy I got her when she was 8 months old. She does'nt like to be picked up or come when called. But at times will loved being petted for a short while.
I don't know what happened to her as a kitten to make her afraid.
Sewsweet


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

I didn't do anything..actually they turned out to be friendlier than we thought they'd be. I just let them be if they they wanted to be lovey-dovey, I didn't push it because I thought they were going to be just good companion cats (buddies to other cats) but not lap cats..another thing that ferals ussually_ but not always_ turn out to be. Because they are more used to living with other cats than with people. 
But others can tell you it just depends on the cat..you can use treats and he might respond but don't be dissapointed if he doesn't, it's up to their nature..and the kitten doesn't love you less for that..my other cat, that has always been a housecat does laps but very seldom, she's rather shy compared to the kittens.
Again, about your kitten (not the feral) maybe she will be like that always but maybe will change when she's older


----------



## Feral Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

Congratulations! Socializing or taming a feral is one of the most rewarding experiences! I won't lie to you, it can be VERY tough, even heartbreaking to see the poor things scared (as they inevitably are at first) but with love and patience you will have a wonderful and very dedicated pet! I have seen cats of ALL ages socialized from feral (admittedly a feral rarely lasts more than a couple of years on the streets, I should say ferals as old as five). 

It is very admirable that you are asking for advice, as I said it can be tough, but very doable! My ferals were all older than five months when I brought them in, I find that they settle into their personalities within a year. The younger they are the easier to break them of their scared habits. My one feral (the princess!) is a love now, can be held and pet, but is frightened of new people (fine by me!). Ferals might or might not adjust to the point where they accept strangers, they can be very curious, but mostly do not turn into cats that immediately trust new people. They more often bond closely with the people they see every day.

99.9% of ferals LOVE other cats. They make FANTASTIC companions and you will likely find it easier to socialize the cat if there is another cat in the house as it makes them feel safe. Two of my ferals are sisters and very dedicated to each other, they get along so well! It depends on the cat what will work with socializing. Some take to treats and that works well, one of my girls discovered that she loves being brushed (yes the princess!) and that is how I started petting her, with a brush, and her sister loves to play. Most ferals are quite playful and often a wand toy or "mouse on a string" helps them forget being shy! (But you have to be careful not to leave them unattended with 'string toys'... they can strangle  otherwise these toys are great!)

When you bring the kitty in you will want to have a small space set up for her. A spare bedroom works well, and don't worry about it being a small room, it is not unusual for a feral to stay in the 'starter room' for several months, it makes them feel safe and though most kitties might not want to be locked in they like it (until they become comfortable). Keep in mind that they tend to hide at first, if you do not want the kitten to hide under a bed you might want to put the boxspring right on the floor for a while. It is good to 'create' a spot or two that is safe for them to hide in but easily accessible for you if you need to get at them (or to give treats/play/etc). I have used a carrier with blankets over the top, or a scratching post with a hiding spot, or just a box with blanket. Other than your created hiding spots you want to make sure the room has no escape routes (check air vents to make sure they are tightly closed!) and make sure not to open windows (they can rip through screens!). When they calm down then they will not try to escape but for the first little while ferals might panic and try to get out!

Well I could write a novel on ferals (I just love 'em, so sweet!) but a lot depends on what type of feral you bring in. Some have had better experiences than others in the wild, some have a personality where they adapt faster than others. Our rescue organization tames ferals and places them in homes. We have had great success and ALL of our kitties get new homes no matter how long it takes. We have a whole section on Shy (feral) cats and their stories

http://www.meowfoundation.com/ourcats/s ... intro.html

there is a lot of good information on ferals. Feel free to ask if you have any questions or just need a little reassurance! I promise that you will have a wonderful pet, consider it a special project to teach the little creature that they are loved!

feral fan


----------



## sewsweet (Feb 17, 2005)

*new to forum how not to freak feral kitten*

Thank you ! Rosalie,
You made me feel much better. Now I wont feel bad when my kitty isn't affectionate too quickly. I'm sooo glad I found cat forum.
Thank you 
Sewsweet


----------



## sewsweet (Feb 17, 2005)

*new to forum how not to freak feral kitten*

Hi Feral Fan,
Thank you for all the great information. I love the meow foundation it will take me some time to read all they have on there site. Thank you for being here and all your help.
Sewsweet


----------

